# Puedo sustituir un modulo de RF con un transmisor de FM?



## Sr. Domo (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola! 

Desde cuando estaba planeando hacerme un carro a control remoto. Fui a republica del salvador (aca en el DF), y compré los CI HT12E y HT12D, pero lo que ni pude encontrar fueron los modulos de RF que necesitaba, el circuito pide el TWS-434 y el RWS-434, pero no los encontré, hasta me dijeron que no los conocían!

Entonces, como aun soy menor de edad y tambien, no me da confianza comprar por internet, pues no se que se puede hacer.

Estaba viendo si se puede usar un transmisor FM que use un cristal o bobina y trimmer, y el receptor, supongamos este:






Ese transmisor es para audio, funciona, lo he armado, pero se podría sustituir el modulo transmisor por un transmisor como ese?
La señal es codificada por el HT-12E, y el modulo lo transmite vía RF, por el otro lado, el receptor recibe esas señales emitidas del transmisor, luego es decodificada por el HT-12D y así para activar cualquier cosa. 

Luego, para el receptor, el HT-12D lo decodifica, y se puede usar un receptor FM? Supongamos este:






Se puede hacer algo así, sustituir los modulos por transmisores y receptores fm?
Porque, comprar un carro a RC y luego sacarle los modulos, pues no me agrada la idea, pues ya compré los integrados, y no quiero arrumbarlos, que me sirvan para algo 

Me pueden ayudar?, porque yo en esto de la radiofrecuencia no se casi nada....
Suena rara o loca la idea de sustituir los modulos por ese transmisor o cualquier otro, pero no se si pueda funcionar 

Nota: los circuitos mostrados son para audio, se puede usar para las señales codificadas del HT-12E y el otro para ser decodificadas por el HT-12D?

salu2


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2012)

Creo que esos modulos  (TSW-RWS) son AM 



> Entonces, como aun soy menor de edad y tambien, no me da confianza comprar por internet, pues no se que se puede hacer.



Mi chavo... no estas comprando droga (aunque tampoco es tan dificl ), pidele a alguien que te los compre... o tu mismo... estas en mexico!!! 

te puedes ahorrar muchos dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 2, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Creo que esos modulos  (TSW-RWS) son AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si, pero ni a mi, ni a mis familiares nos da confianza comprar por internet, aunque sea por la pagina oficial, supongamos de digikey, o mercado libre. Y tambien si lo compro por internet, pues espero me alcance


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo he tenido la misma idea en algún momento cuando trabaje con los HT, alguien nos podría decir si se pude o no? Yo creo que no, porque la salida del HT es TTL, es decir 1 y 0, y esos transmisores de vhf transmiten audio...
@domonation te doy otra opción por si no conseguis solucionarlo, por infrarrojos, no es lo mismo que por rf pero usas los integrados:

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Comunicacion_IR.htm
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_IRLink.htm

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2012)

oki..

mira te podria garantizar que si lo pides aqui... si te llega...

he visto muchos intentos fallidos de quienes quieren hacer lo que tu quieres hacer... por eso te digo...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 2, 2012)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Yo he tenido la misma idea en algún momento cuando trabaje con los HT, alguien nos podría decir si se pude o no? Yo creo que no, porque la salida del HT es TTL, es decir 1 y 0, y esos transmisores de vhf transmiten audio...
> @domonation te doy otra opción por si no conseguis solucionarlo, por infrarrojos, no es lo mismo que por rf pero usas los integrados:
> 
> http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Comunicacion_IR.htm
> ...



Tambien sería buena alternativa , solo que hay que estar cerca de lo que hay que controlar, porque si el dispositivo a controlar no recepta la luz correctamente, pues no funcionaría correctamente. Pero muy buena sugerencia 





lubeck dijo:


> oki..
> 
> mira te podria garantizar que si lo pides aqui... si te llega...
> 
> he visto muchos intentos fallidos de quienes quieren hacer lo que tu quieres hacer... por eso te digo...



Estuve viendo la pagina, y está buena, y lo mejor es que está a unos 90 minutos de donde vivo 
Encontré un modulo transmisor y receptor y están en $92 pesos, pero no son los 434, pero segun en el esquematico está el HT-12E y D con esos modulos 
Ya he ido a Rep del salvador, pero no sabía de esa pagina y su ubicación...
Pues, me convence, incluso puedo ir directo allá 

Anduve viendo el precio de los integrados y no bajan de los $40 y es la misma marca Holtek, y cuando los compré, el HT-12E me costó 9 pesos y el HT-12D 16 pesos... y son de Holtek....





Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Yo he tenido la misma idea en algún momento cuando trabaje con los HT, alguien nos podría decir si se pude o no? Yo creo que no, porque la salida del HT es TTL, es decir 1 y 0, y esos transmisores de vhf transmiten audio...
> @domonation te doy otra opción por si no conseguis solucionarlo, por infrarrojos, no es lo mismo que por rf pero usas los integrados:
> 
> http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Comunicacion_IR.htm
> ...



Ah, y una duda, tengo un reproductor de DVD portatil, tiene un receptor infrarrojo, me puede servir? O es obligatorio algun sensor mencionado en la pagina?
Porque el sensor que tiene es de 3 patas, pero no trae nada, ni matricula, nada....


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2012)

> pero no son los 434



el 434 es la frecuencia a lo que transmiten/reciben... si compras ambos a la misma frecuencia no hay problema...

y si es un poco caro en esa pagina... pero tienes garantia y servicio... (no es SPAM)


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 2, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> el 434 es la frecuencia a lo que transmiten/reciben... si compras ambos a la misma frecuencia no hay problema...
> 
> y si es un poco caro en esa pagina... pero tienes garantia y servicio... (no es SPAM)



Pues me parece muy buena, hmm, primero experimentaré con el medio infrarrojo, porque ahora estoy en numeros rojos, y leds, fotodiodos, fototransistores si tengo 

En caso de que el resultado con los leds infrarrojos no sea el que quiero, pues esperaré a que tenga $$ y me voy a comprar los modulos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2012)

esa idea me agrada....

Te deseo Suerte!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 2, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> esa idea me agrada....
> 
> Te deseo Suerte!



Muchas gracias a los 2 
Despejaron mis dudas y ya se donde comprar esos modulos 

Salu2


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 3, 2012)

Acabo de probarlo y funcionan los integrados, solo que le intenté conectando la salida del 12E a la entrada del 12D

Transmitirlo vía RF o IR, todavía no, como es para un autobús a control remoto, pues con un solo cablecito de unos 2 metros puedo comandarlo


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 3, 2012)

domonation dijo:


> Ah, y una duda, tengo un reproductor de DVD portatil, tiene un receptor infrarrojo, me puede servir? O es obligatorio algun sensor mencionado en la pagina?
> Porque el sensor que tiene es de 3 patas, pero no trae nada, ni matricula, nada....


En teoría si, si no tiene ningún código y no sabes el patillaje podes deducirlo viendo como esta conectado actualmente. Si tenes el control remoto podes destriparle los leds emisores de IR 



domonation dijo:


> Acabo de probarlo y funcionan los integrados, solo que le intenté conectando la salida del 12E a la entrada del 12D
> 
> Transmitirlo vía RF o IR, todavía no, como es para un autobús a control remoto, pues con un solo cablecito de unos 2 metros puedo comandarlo



Excelente, ya tenes asegurado que una parte del proyecto anda, felicitaciones.
Saludos, mantenenos al tanto!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> En teoría si, si no tiene ningún código y no sabes el patillaje podes deducirlo viendo como esta conectado actualmente. Si tenes el control remoto podes destriparle los leds emisores de IR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer lo estuve probando y funcionan a la perfección 

ok, los mantendré al tanto 

respecto al sensor, en una parte tiene unas letras chiquitas que dice:
P551A 

Estaba buscando el datasheet, pero no lo encuentro... me salen otras cosas


----------

